# Pups first snow



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I know some of you live is places where snow is really common and deep but we get about 3 sets a year where I am. This was becka's first morning in the snow.




























And then in for a good raw breakfast


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

a short vid of her as she went out

YouTube - MOV00146


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.
We had a little bit of snow. (We also don't usually get any) Khan went out and just kinda stared up trying to figure out where it was coming from!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't wait till we get some snow here in Connecticut! My trio always loves playing in the snow!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos! Our dogs all love the snow!!!


----------

